# Cost of restringing a bow



## pricepoultry

My shop builds my strings. Gonna pickup my bow tomorrow. for $70 he put new strings on, installed my new NAP apache rest and paper tuned the bow. I'll post pics tomorrow night.


----------



## Lorin

Strings vary in price and quality. There are a handful of quality custom string-makers on here (AT) that run between $50 and $100 for a complete set (strings and cables), and let you pick your colors. Most shops will charge a fee to put on strings, especially if not purchased through them (I have paid about $25 for this). I picked up my own press years ago and now change my own strings, etc. Figure it has already paid for itself by now, plus I know how it was done.


----------



## double o

pricepoultry said:


> My shop builds my strings. Gonna pickup my bow tomorrow. for $70 he put new strings on, installed my new NAP apache rest and paper tuned the bow. I'll post pics tomorrow night.


Man $70 for strings and install is a heck of a deal.


----------



## 60X

Anywhere from $75-$125 is a more then fair price for strings and installation.


----------



## bownutt58

I paid 65.00 for some top of the line strings from the Limbdriver people and my shop charged me 20.00 to instal them.


----------



## kjwhfsd

I paid 70 installed and tuned


----------



## rembrandt

I'm gonna be needing some pretty soon on my Energy. I wrote down 60X Custom Strings for needs down the road.


----------



## pumba

Vaportrail strings IMO are the best


----------



## Andy.

$75 to $100.


----------



## 18javelin

Strings 50 bucks

Bought all the stuff myself, Press, levels, tools, serving winder... so By now with what i have saved and experience i have gained. Every thing i do from here out may as well be free. cause doing it myself how i want when i want is Priceless.


----------



## gdcpony

My builder (JRH60) gets mine on for $60 or so and youth bows for a bit less. Great service and real fast at building them.


----------

